# Safe to say. &quot;drought is long overwith&quot;



## reefpsyco (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry some one had to say it. I just hope all this rain has not ruined anything for madison county Especialy the elwood area :/ I want to go hunting but we can barely leave our homes so many vehicles standard on the main roads with only the roof of the vehicles showing and the news helis all around.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

I like to believe that after a week or so of good sunshine and higher temps would push a growth spurt of course after the ground is much less saturated. Wish the best of hunting to you!


----------

